# Copyrigth of the pontederiifolia picture from PlantFinder



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I was watching into ebay looking for cryptocoryne, and I saw a picture of pontederiifolia quite familiar for me...

This one from eBay


And this other one from Plant finder










Greets from Spain


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Following in my research for cryptocoryne.... found another picture.

This plant is selled as Cryptocoryne griffithii


If you see intothe plant finder, you can find this same pictures for Cryptocoryne cordata var. blassii.










Greets from Spain


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

plantfinder said:


> The content of this database has been 100% contributed by APC members and each member is given copyright credit for his textual or graphical submission. Prior to using any of the information/ images from the database, please ask permission of the copyright holder.


Not sure if the person followed this...


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The C. pontederiifolia picture is by Edward.

The cordata var. blassii is by one of our members in Europe -- Micke-Eklund I believe. 

I will ask them politely to stop using those photos. I hope those two APC members are reading this thread.

Carlos


----------

